# Snowflake baby hat pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Snowflake baby hat

this is a very cute hat in sizes
to fit a preemie (newborn, 6 months old baby).

http://www.knitca.com/sites/www.knitca.com/files/snowflake.pdf

please note on pattern it says
By downloading this pattern you confirm that you will use it for personal needs only. Only Knitca Craftmates have the right to use any of our patterns for commercial needs.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Really cute hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a sweet little hat!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. The hat is really pretty.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, thanks!!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this pattern! It will be great with the All In One.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely hat, thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you, adorable. Very nice instructions


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome.

sjbowers
hadn't thought about using it with the all in one sweater, it would make a cute set.

enjoy the pattern.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Snowflake baby hat
> 
> this is a very cute hat in sizes
> to fit a preemie (newborn, 6 months old baby).
> ...


I can't see that copyright on the pattern at all, but it is on the website. there are a few cute patterns there in the free section.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I can't see that copyright on the pattern at all, but it is on the website. there are a few cute patterns there in the free section.


I saw it on the website, so noted it on post. I hadn't actually read through the pattern.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx, it's cute


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute ....thank you


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Charming.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

This is my favorite knit for premmies. It's also easy to adjust the sizing for micro preemies. Unlike those knit with a heavier yarn, it looks delicate & proportionate on those tiny heads. A good hat for bereavement gowns. If you do make bereavement gowns, the nurses have told me to be sure to make hats. They are very important in those circumstances.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is just the sweetest little hat. Thanks!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Really like this one. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This is so beautiful, I have to make at least one!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

This hat is the same free sweater pattern with no restrictions.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> This hat is the same free sweater pattern with no restrictions.


don't know what sweater pattern you are referring to.

note posted came from the website this pattern came from.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> don't know what sweater pattern you are referring to.
> 
> note posted came from the website this pattern came from.


Cannot find it now but a sweater with that pattern on the bottom was posted. It would be a pattern to put on the bottom of a hat and there were no restrictions.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this pattern. I will certainly be making some for my local baby hospital.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you! DH has coworker due soon, & this will be perfect!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome, enjoy the pattern


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Snowflake baby hat
> 
> this is a very cute hat in sizes
> to fit a preemie (newborn, 6 months old baby).
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this cute hat. I do love it.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I really want to do this pattern but am very nervous about it so.... please forgive this dumb question. This may reveal itself as obvious once I start but... When you move the stitch marker one space, which direction will I move it to - right or left. Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Elaine C.
your very welcome, enjoy the pattern

Marilyn K.
when you are using a marker in a pattern, when you get to the marker you move it from the left needle to the right needle and continue knitting the next round.

There is never a dumb question, that is how we all learn and if we don't ask we will never know. Never hesitate in asking a question. Hope this helps.

There is also this site that I have been using for years, and can pretty much find anything I have ever look for re: knitting. Bookmark it, they also have some great videos.

http://www.knittinghelp.com


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

mombra4, Thank you so much for the encouragement and the information. I am going to do this!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> mombra4, Thank you so much for the encouragement and the information. I am going to do this!


Your very welcome. Don't know if I mentioned but also when knitting in the round I usually cast on one extra stitch then the pattern calls for. When you get to the last stitch of the row and go to continue to attach to work in the round, knit the first and last stitch together. makes it easier to close the gap between the stitches between the end of the first round and the beginning of the second round.
Hope this makes sense, if not you can always send me a PM.

I'm sure you will do fine with the pattern.


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

I love this hat wish I could find a pattern like this for women instead of children.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

lizziebelle68 said:


> I love this hat wish I could find a pattern like this for women instead of children.


why not make it bigger by using the measurements of the pattern and double or triple the number of stitches once you measure the size in inches you need.

I think it should work. Just a suggestion.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------

